# Hungarian Open 2010



## Slash (Aug 4, 2010)

Dear all!

Hungarian Open 2010 will take place in Budapest at September 3-4. The venue will be the Euro 2010's too. So, if you want to check it, or just you can come, then come

Yes, it's Friday-Saturday, but the venue is only available then, I can't help it.
I'll try to post main results live (well, sort of...) cause there will be probably some ERs/WRs


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 4, 2010)

And it's Budapest Halfmarathon on Sunday where you can run.


----------



## Slash (Aug 4, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> And it's Budapest Halfmarathon on Sunday where you can run.



Sorry about forgetting this


----------

